# My wife has checked out of our marriage why?



## Rawfish808 (Dec 22, 2012)

we had just bought a house 4 months ago we and if i had the slightest notion she was not in love with me anymore i wouldnt have done this. 3 weeks ago after we had an argument she comes home saying im done without so much as and explanation only saying im not in love with you anymore that she has felt that way for a long time. either she is a great actress or she is lying to me. so anyway we have had our problems like her family and her son not really connecting with me she failed to support me which gave them reason to hate me. i didnt ask for much just for her affection and support but she always had an excuse to be unhappy from her family, son, work, weight, or something else. i have been patient throughout our 11 years together but i can only take so much and my temper would sometimes get the best of me. i know im wrong in that sense but i really feel this is not a one sided problem. She can let things hurt me and never change but if i let my anger get the best of me it doesnt matter how she treats me and thats frustrating. So going back to the present she had recently met a friend that she has developed a strong connection with. my wife is 37 and this girl is 23 in the past 2 months they have spent hours talking to each other whether phone or text she even comes over every morning after i leave for work. We also have a 9 year old together and he is also tired of how much time she spends with this girl. when she told me she was not in love with me anymore i was in great shock how can i not think this girl has something to do with it. when i confronted her about it she got extremely defensive and protective of her. i actually evesdropped on a converstation they had one night and it totally sounded like she was flirting with a guy. talking about sex and positions and if you done intercourse on camera. My wife made comments to her like im gonna find out everything about you and the giggles were just creepy. I confronted her again and she said thats how girls are but why is it so secretive im so confused. after everything we have been through how can a wife just give up so easily and not care about how it affects me our son and our situation financially. im so messed up right now this is insane. Help
3 days ago - 1 day left to answer.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Dude..your wife is having an affair with the chick friend. Yep. I guarantee it.


----------



## Rawfish808 (Dec 22, 2012)

yea i confronted her about that she denies it and i have been with her for 11 years i just cant believe that is the case


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I realize it may be hard to believe but look at the facts...what are you seeing? What are you hearing? What's your gut tell you? And she sure is defensive about it...
Have you been able to see her texts on her cell? 

Her 'new friend' ...has befriended your wife in a 'wifely manner'...see what more you can find out about her friend? Facebook? single? bi? gay? Anything else you can find out about the friend???


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Rawfish808 said:


> yea i confronted her about that she denies it and i have been with her for 11 years i just cant believe that is the case


Did you honestly think she was going to admit sleeping with so and so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

